# Looking to move across the pond



## mlponk (Aug 20, 2008)

I realise you get alot of this type of question, but really it's such a specific set of things that I want, that it requires a personal answer.

First things first, I'm a recent graduate of Civil Engineering from an English university. I am currently employed, but nothing to do with Engineering. My current life plan is to wait until around Christmas and start applying to graduate schemes for large international construction companies both in the UK and US. This seems like the best bet for me to relocate my life, but could take anything up to 6 years or so - once I'm in the company, only then could I really find out about transferring over and that's IF they were to get a contract with work out there.

I've wanted to move over to the states for most of my life, mainly due to the crappy British weather and the fact that I far prefer Basketball and (American) Football to our own sports.

I often spend my lunch times wondering what might be, and browsing for apartments and jobs in the USA, specifically looking for places with a high demand for engineers (I am very proficient in web design but let's face it, there's enough of those already).

I'd like to live somewhere that is fairly "alive" as I am only 21 and so I'd be looking for a good social life. I'd also like somewhere affordable for a graduate wage (seems a little unfeasible) and of course, some nice or at least predictable weather. It would be nice if it had several suburbs to choose to raise a family in say, 10 to 20 years time. Sport is a huge factor for me, and I'd love to be able to see a few basketball/football games from time to time.

I'd imagine US residents would be able to pin point some nice locations that meet my pipe dreams' criteria! At the moment I love the idea of living in Denver, Tampa, anywhere in CA and also New York City.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Well, you seem to be off to a good start - especially with the understanding that it can take several years of work experience before you'll be in line for a transfer to the US. During that time, why not use some of that vacation to explore the cities in the US that interest you?

While admittedly it is very different to actually live and work in a place than just to visit there, you can make your holidays into scouting expeditions for your emigration dreams. 

One thing you may find less than ideal are the working conditions in the US - long hours and not much vacation time compared to the UK. Lots of young people find they don't have the free time to enjoy much of a social life or to take in the ball games as they would like to - especially those in technical fields like civil engineering. It may not be a deal breaker for you, but it is something to look into while you're still in the planning stages.

As far as "nice locations" though, you can probably pick almost any larger city in the US. Sure, you hear lots about Denver, Tampa and NYC, but there are lots of cities in the Midwest, Plains States or in the southeast and southwest that are less well known, but offer many of the things you are looking for (also much less expensive to live in!).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mlponk (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I had no idea about the vacation time or long hours. Its obviously a bit of a shock to me, but still not enough to put me off the idea. I am actually (and have been planning with a friend since we were about 13) a road trip spanning around a month, either Miami to LA, North to South Cali or Route 66 and whichever way we choose, ending in Vegas 

Any more information is of course welcomed


----------



## mlponk (Aug 20, 2008)

Another couple of questions, sorry! I'm still adjusting to working 48 hours a week so I don't get much time on my hands so there goes my opportunity to research!

Exactly how much of a difference is there in working times and vacations in our countries?

And looking at apartment searches (again, for fun), the prices seem far too low to rent monthly, yet far too much to rent weekly. What does this "price" column mean?

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mlponk said:


> Another couple of questions, sorry! I'm still adjusting to working 48 hours a week so I don't get much time on my hands so there goes my opportunity to research!
> 
> Exactly how much of a difference is there in working times and vacations in our countries?
> 
> ...


OK - there is no legal maximum work week in the US. The "base" work week is usually 40 hours. Overtime only needs to be paid for work over 40 hours a week if your job is classified as "non-exempt" - usually only if you're actually paid by the hour (i.e. clocking in and out of work) and in a non-supervisory position. 

As an "exempt" employee, you are paid a salary, which means you work whatever hours it takes to get the job done, usually with a 40 hour a week minimum. In some jobs, 50 or 60 hour weeks are common and often expected, particularly of new hires.

Vacation time - again, there are no legal obligations. Standard practice is to offer two weeks' holiday after one year on the job. A third week may be offered after you have a certain seniority (usually 5 to 10 years) in that same company, but if you change employers, your vacation accrual usually starts at 2 weeks again in the new job. In high tech companies or other high stress jobs, it can be difficult to find time to take even your two weeks, as company schedules have absolute priority.

Not sure where you're seeing the apartment ads, but rents vary all over the map depending on the area of the country. Rents are usually quoted per month for unfurnished flats - there are no utilities included (except possibly water), so you have to figure electric, heat, gas, telephone, etc. on top of that (again, varies greatly by region). Only in a few big-city regions (e.g. New York City) do rental agents charge renters for finding an apartment. In most areas rental agents get their fees as a commission from the property owner.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mlponk (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry for bumping the thread if I wasn't supposed to, I have to make a couple of decisions.

With Civil Engineering, you can split into several categories:

- Roads, Highways and Bridges
- Railroads
- Power Plants (Construction and Repair of them)
- Hydrology (Waves, Rivers etc)
- Waste/Environment

Where is the best place to find information about what the demand for these in the US are in the next 5-10 years?

Here in Britain he have a lot of Nuclear power work coming up, what is it like in the states?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The standard resource for job outlooks is the US Bureau of Labor Statistics: U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics
which publishes a number of career guides and forecasts. However, these outlooks are only as good as the crystal ball being used to produce them. Things could change significantly after the elections in November, depending on what priorities the newly elected president and Congress choose to pursue.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mlponk (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for that Bev, another quick and useful reply as always 

Unfortunately I think I'll need to e-mail a few big construction companies and get the true professional opinions, as you said - the outlooks can be untrue, or change.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Rents can vary greatly just within the limits of a small city, too, depending on the popularity or reputation of the area, commute time to the part of the city where most people work, etc. Rents seem low, perhaps, because they are lower than you might pay in the US. Though with the recent gains in the dollar, perhaps not so much lower as before.

We have let our infrastructure deteriorate, and there is great resistance to nuclear power plants here. I don't think we have built or commissioned a new one in a very long time.

What do you mean 'graduate schemes for large international companies'? There are some companies that take engineers into work-study programs where they end up with a graduate degree after a few years, but I think they are rare and only take exceptional students from top universities. It is pretty common for companies to offer reimbursement for courses taken at night toward an applicable degree, though.


----------

